# please help me find this song!!!



## Taryn (Sep 18, 2013)

i am on a mission to find this song that no one knows. can anyone PLEASE help me find it???


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Could be almost anything, and there is quite a bit of music sounding like that. Perhaps you'd be just as happy with the same type of music? Your best bet(s) would be one/all of the following: 

-Rewrite this thread in the subforum for such things, where there are a lot of other similar posts. Many people who can help may see it there. 
-On Youtube, post a comment on the video asking what the music is. 
-Look for the genre of music. It's most likely famous for the genre, or settle for something similar. 

Good happy luck music-hunting!


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Sounds like Enya or some other new age fluff.


----------



## Taryn (Sep 18, 2013)

bassClef said:


> Sounds like Enya or some other new age fluff.


haha. it might be... but i have tried all of the above & more. asking below the clip on youtube, trying to use app's. nothing has worked : (


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

You might want to try Lisa Gerrard, it sounds similar to her stuff. Definitely not classical though!


----------

